
How BetaList performed for our new project G.A.Joe - rishness
http://blog.gajoe.co/2018/02/01/betalist-review/
======
rishness
Hello all,

We used BetaList to promote G.A. Joe. Happy to share a performance review on
our blog. Find out how it performed and how it helps new startups.

This should help others while evaluating multiple channels for promotions.

